# Mature Couple looking for a position in the Algarve



## ChristineE (Sep 11, 2010)

Hi All,

I am posting this message in the hope that someone can help us with what we are looking for.. 

My Husband and I visited Guia in the Algarve last year and met a lovely couple who where looking after 3 properties for the owners who where in the UK.. 

We are now looking to find a similar position in the Algarve and would love to hear from anyone with any information that could help us with our search.. 

We are a Sensible, Responsible, Mature Couple with lots of 'Life Experience' who are hoping to spend some time getting to know Portugal a little better while doing a useful job.. any help.. no matter how small will be very gratefully received..

Many thanks...Kindest Regards, ChristineE x


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



ChristineE said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am posting this message in the hope that someone can help us with what we are looking for..
> 
> ...


Hi Christine

Welcome to the Forum.

Sorry but i can't help but there are members in the Algarve would may be able to help.

Peter


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Welcome Christine. Good luck with your search.

Generally looking after properties is something that is done by word of mouth.


----------



## ChristineE (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks for your reply... maybe someone out there will be able to help, fingers crossed... kind regards..ChristineE x


----------



## ChristineE (Sep 11, 2010)

PETERFC said:


> Hi Christine
> 
> Welcome to the Forum.
> 
> ...



Hi Peter,

Thanks for your reply.. 

Hope someone in the Algarve will see this and be able to help.. 
kind regards.. ChristineE x


----------

